# A few quotes to sum up the Mavs' season



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Just a few quotes from here and there. 

"That's the first time I ever rooted for the East," Horry said. "You usually never root for the East, you root for the West. But the way (the Mavericks) acted, it just put a bad taste in my mouth.
All the whining Dallas did, the way (owner Mark) Cuban acted, the way (assistant coach) Del Harris acted on the sideline a couple of times, I was happy to see Dallas lose."

"If the Mavericks do get back to the Finals, which most probably won't happen...."

"Personally, I don't see the Mavericks getting back for a long time. This was their perfect chance, and they choked it away."

"I actually like the way the Mavs play, except for them being a little soft..."

"...it looks like a big stretch of the imagination to say they'll even make the finals."


"I don't think the Mavs will get back to the finals. They have a good team, but the West is just too tough...."

"Spurs have to be the favorites, followed by Detroit (if Wallace is back), than Miami, than Phoenix."

"Dallas is good in regular season, but they are too mentally soft to win it all. They almost didn't get past Phoenix, and Phoenix was playing without their best player & they were exhausted from 2 consecutive 7 game series. This was Dallas' 1 chance, and they blew it."


"I'll bet my account the mavs don't go to the finals next year,quote me on that."


"I say its between Spurs and Suns next season unless Dallas signs someone extrodinairy and get rid of Diop and Dampier because these 2 guys just can't handle Amare Stoudemire and Tim Duncan. Dallas's quickness made up for the weak middle plus as we saw in Miami, when big dudes are down there and a few shots are blocked, Dallas gets timid and wont drive."

"dirk is still the same soft player he was in 2000."

"..the Mavericks didn't have any great players, and no go to guy."

Enjoy it fellas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:krazy: :whofarted :kissmy:  :nonono: ity: 

Enough said....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just remember the quotes flying around during last off season. 
Most picked us to finish between 6-8th in the West, a few picked us to miss the playoffs completely. 

I've learned to take quotes and articles by reporters with a grain of salt. They are all meaningless. I'm sure we will continue to hear the same stuff until we win a Championship. And even then, we are going to have to repeat to shut up all the critics.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Just remember the quotes flying around during last off season.
> Most picked us to finish between 6-8th in the West, a few picked us to miss the playoffs completely.
> 
> I've learned to take quotes and articles by reporters with a grain of salt. They are all meaningless. I'm sure we will continue to hear the same stuff until we win a Championship. And even then, we are going to have to repeat to shut up all the critics.


Quotes like, "We got 3 rings, and how many y'all got?" LOL...

I would actually argue that we need a dynasty to get any respect....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Mavs have an unconventional team, and most people don't know what to do with that. It isn't smoke and mirrors, but people seem to think it is. 

:thinking:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> The Mavs have an unconventional team, and most people don't know what to do with that. It isn't smoke and mirrors, but people seem to think it is.
> 
> :thinking:


the thing about it is, the mavs arent so unconventional anymore. We have legit players at every position now. We actually play D now. We stopped the run and gun offence (finals aside). And it pisses me off that if any other team had gone as far as the mavs did this season theyed be TOP contenders in peoples minds next season. But now yet again, were below PHX all of a sudden. All based on the return of ONE GUY WHO HASNT PLAYED NBA LEVEL BALL IN OVER A YEAR. And his "return" earlier this year didnt really count tbh. San Antonio is just getting older. Detroit is waiting to implode again, and theyve been taken out of the playoffs how many times in a row after having the best SEASON RECORD. Wouldnt that make THEM the regular season champs? . But the Mavs are still the same focused team theyve always been but suddenly were "worse". Why does no one call PHX out for losing in the WCF 2 years in a row. No excuses they beat good teams to get there. We had possibly the toughest road to the finals and look how we are portrayed once again. Sometimes it sickens me the stigma around the Mavs. Its not even a joke either, we will have to win 3 championships before we are even considered title CONTENDERS.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea it seems like through all we have been through, we still cant get respect.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...as far as I'm concerned, you're not the best till you beat the champs, which I have yet to see the Heat do...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tbh I seriously doubt the Heat repeat.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

VeN said:


> Tbh I seriously doubt the Heat repeat.


I doubt they repeat as ECF champs...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think they can repeat, it will be harder just like the Mavs will have a hard time get back to the finals.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I think we will be back next year in the finals, no doubt. People are so stupid I swear to god. Their hate blinds them to these facts.

1. PHX, SA arent changing or getting ANY better. I dont give a rats butt that Amare is coming back next season. We didnt let Snaq bully us, what makes people think that Amare will after missing a whole season and playing post surgery. Plus the little engine that runs PHX is getting yep, older. He showed us how old he was in the playoffs. Next season he'll be a little older a little more run down because of their system. And SA are more of a contender than the mavs? They will be a year older and have basically the same team that we BEAT. 

2. The Mavs have smelled the ship, they will be hungrier than ever. And the players believe in the system. Plus we will be dropping dead weight like KVH. Our core of YOUNG players are returning and will only get better. If you dont think Devin Harris will be great next season youre dreaming. Plus Josh wont be banged up to hell anymore (like he was all playoffs). We will STILL have Jet and Dirk. And or offence will get better because Avery knows our strenths and weaknesses more than ever. 

3. Every year people underrate the Mavs and every year they are wrong. I think we are gonna surprise people even more next season.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

VeN said:


> I think we will be back next year in the finals, no doubt. People are so stupid I swear to god. Their hate blinds them to these facts.
> 
> 1. PHX, SA arent changing or getting ANY better. I dont give a rats butt that Amare is coming back next season. We didnt let Snaq bully us, what makes people think that Amare will after missing a whole season and playing post surgery. Plus the little engine that runs PHX is getting yep, older. He showed us how old he was in the playoffs. Next season he'll be a little older a little more run down because of their system. And SA are more of a contender than the mavs? They will be a year older and have basically the same team that we BEAT.
> 
> ...


Exactly that why when people try to put us down, the Mavs let their game speak.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

VeN said:


> I think we will be back next year in the finals, no doubt. People are so stupid I swear to god. Their hate blinds them to these facts.
> 
> 1. PHX, SA arent changing or getting ANY better. I dont give a rats butt that Amare is coming back next season. We didnt let Snaq bully us, what makes people think that Amare will after missing a whole season and playing post surgery. Plus the little engine that runs PHX is getting yep, older. He showed us how old he was in the playoffs. Next season he'll be a little older a little more run down because of their system. And SA are more of a contender than the mavs? They will be a year older and have basically the same team that we BEAT.
> 
> ...


Agreed, everything I said post-loss shouldn't be taken seriously, I was in hangover mode.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Our owner might need to hold his tongue a bit though.

We root for Dallas, so we don't mind his talking, but what he does really brings a negative image for our club to the rest of NBA. When he cussed out the reporters, do you think the reporters will write something nice about our team? 

LOL....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Agreed, everything I said post-loss shouldn't be taken seriously, I was in hangover mode.


Oh... so we should be taking you seriously now? LOL... j/k

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Our owner might need to hold his tongue a bit though.
> 
> We root for Dallas, so we don't mind his talking, but what he does really brings a negative image for our club to the rest of NBA. When he cussed out the reporters, do you think the reporters will write something nice about our team?
> 
> LOL....


 No he doesnt, I love the image he brings for us


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> No he doesnt, I love the image he brings for us


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How can you not? I love we are hated


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> How can you not? I love we are hated


Hated because we "whine?"

I personally would like to be hated like the Shaq-Kobe Lakers or the old-day Bulls. Those teams were hated because they will kill you...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Asked how many more NBA titles the Heat can win in coming years, O'Neal didn't hesitate. "I've got four more years left," O'Neal said. "I think we can get two out of four. At worst."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Asked how many more NBA titles the Heat can win in coming years, O'Neal didn't hesitate. "I've got four more years left," O'Neal said. "I think we can get two out of four. At worst."


 :rotf: That's why the media loves him...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

VeN said:


> Tbh I seriously doubt the Heat repeat.


interesting thought.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Hated because we "whine?"
> 
> I personally would like to be hated like the Shaq-Kobe Lakers or the old-day Bulls. Those teams were hated because they will kill you...



the hell are u talkin about. we dont whine.. People hate the mavs no no real good goddamn reason. oo they play no d, they are soft, they choke. thats their reasons. And we DO kill teams. How can a team have 60 wins a season and not make an opponent nervous.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> *the hell are u talkin about. we dont whine*.. People hate the mavs no no real good goddamn reason. oo they play no d, they are soft, they choke. thats their reasons. And we DO kill teams. How can a team have 60 wins a season and not make an opponent nervous.


LOL... that was a joke, right?

I mean.... that's better be a joke.

We, the mavs fans on this forum, steer from whining. 

The only time A.J. whined was on Stackhouse's suspension, and media had a field day with it. The league is probably still trying to decide what penalty to hand down. 

Do we even need to talk about the owner? LOL... We have a owner who publicly states that "I am a Whiner" on his blog on 5/10/06.

Ask Heat fans what they think about Dallas? Ask Spurs fans what they think about Dallas? ..... even Spurs fans think we are whiners.... EVEN SPURS FANS!

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The big image is us being the under dogs, how is that not a good image?

and the whiners part, no he said that about HIMSELF not the team


----------

